# Denali and I got our first Q!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so excited! We got second place  Our other 3 runs were only off by one obstacle each. Awesome weekend!! I'm really really happy with her obstacle focus on this run, no zoomies, no smelling grass, she was great except for the weaves. Ignore that she missed the weaves. I was told to say thank you and accept the Q. Takes some satisfaction away, but I'm still happy!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Denali! This will be the first of many Qs!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Always nice to get that first Q. Was it an AKC trial?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Verrry nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats! I'm sure this was just the first of many more


----------

